# $10 Vehicle Registration For PA Retirees



## Chet (Jan 14, 2022)

If you are a retired Pennsylvania driver, you are eligible for a $10 vehicle registration fee if you meet certain guidlines. It is not explained when you recieve the renewal application and it should be, but my State Representative made it known in a newsletter, so I'm just passing it on in case you are from PA and didn't know.   https://www.dmv.pa.gov/VEHICLE-SERVICES/Title-Registration/Pages/Retired-Status.aspx


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

That's a good idea. Generally speaking, seniors drive less and for shorter distances.

California should stop charging seniors for the state ID they're required to get after they can't drive anymore. I could be mistaken, but currently, I believe they cost $35. They're valid for something like 5 years, but still, seniors experiencing hardship don't get them and then run into problems when they're required to show a pictured ID.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 14, 2022)

Most people would not qualify for this $10 registration fee because they probably have an income over $19,200 from a total combination of Social Security, SSI payments, retirement benefits or other pensions and annuities.

Income from other sources such as interest dividends, capital gains, business income, rental income, wages, public assistance, unemployment compensation, cash gifts, life insurance and death benefits must be considered in calculating total income.

Kind of sounds like a joke!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2022)

I said elsewhere that I learn something new everyday around here.
...   per your post @Murrmurr ,  I had never heard of  a state  picture ID when you are too old for a DL.   wonder if Texas has anything like that ?  ...lol  (I have 4 years to worry about that) 




Murrmurr said:


> That's a good idea. Generally speaking, seniors drive less and for shorter distances.
> 
> California should stop charging seniors for the state ID they're required to get after they can't drive anymore. I could be mistaken, but currently, I believe they cost $35. They're valid for something like 5 years, but still, seniors experiencing hardship don't get them and then run into problems *when they're required to show a pictured ID.*



What if you just show your expired Drivers   License?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 14, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> What if you just show your expired Drivers   License?


Expired ID is not accepted. Like with my mom; her bank was ok with her old drivers license because they knew her very well, otherwise it was a problem until I helped her get a new ID. She needed current ID to enter state and federal buildings and when we bought her a plane ticket so she could visit her sister, so it was a must-have.


----------



## win231 (Jan 14, 2022)

Damn thieves here charged me $490.00.


----------



## RFW (Jan 15, 2022)

Gemma said:


> Most people would not qualify for this $10 registration fee because they probably have an income over $19,200 from a total combination of Social Security, SSI payments, retirement benefits or other pensions and annuities.
> 
> Income from other sources such as interest dividends, capital gains, business income, rental income, wages, public assistance, unemployment compensation, cash gifts, life insurance and death benefits must be considered in calculating total income.
> 
> Kind of sounds like a joke!


I thought I was qualified but I guess not with everything totaled.


----------



## Manatee (Feb 3, 2022)

Do they give you a license plate with a rocking chair on it?


----------



## ohioboy (Feb 4, 2022)

Bonnie:

https://gov.texas.gov/organization/disabilities/drivers_licenses_and_personal_ids


----------

